# DR Dual Action Log Splitter



## Steamer (Apr 14, 2012)

I have been  using more wood in the past 5 years and burn about 2 cords a year splitting by hand.
Plan to increase my wood burning to probably use 4 cords a year which will probably reduce my oil consumption to just heating our hot water.
I am interested in this Dual Action with gas motor- rated at 15 tons in both directions. Has anyone had any experience with this and any opinions on the process they are using would be appreciated.
Thanks 

Here is the link:

http://www.drpower.com/standardcontent.aspx?page=dual_action_splitter_home


----------



## Snotrocket (Apr 14, 2012)

That looks like a sweet splitter. Good price on it to.

When I first opened the link I figured if it had the DR name on it I would see a price tag over $2k.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 15, 2012)

11 second cycle time, one-way.  My Iron & Oak will run 12 seconds for a _complete,  _two-way cycle, is almost twice the power (15 vs 26 tons) and goes vertical to go after the big stuff.  I don't see any 2-ways doing that.  Two way splitting will not always save you time since you have to wait for the wedge to complete it's stroke before reloading.  70% of the time for me the wedge touches the wood, pops it open, and I retract (automatically) while I reload/reposition.

$1200 and no vertical option or log lift? Pass.  Huskee/Speeco 22 ton can be had at $999 just about anytime, goes vertical, and probably would be just as fast, if not faster.  Shipping I guess is a wash 'cause DR ships to the terminal for free.

They do a nice job however of keeping the unit compact.


----------



## KodiakII (Apr 15, 2012)

Going to look into one  this summer, I want to see one run before I turn over my cash though.  I  have gotten used to running a borrowed Splitfire so it has some pretty big shoes to fill!


----------



## LLigetfa (Apr 15, 2012)

KodiakII said:


> Going to look into one this summer, I want to see one run before I turn over my cash though. I have gotten used to running a borrowed Splitfire so it has some pretty big shoes to fill!


DR does make a stored energy unit like the Splitfire but that is not it.

I agree with MM, that a dual-action is not always faster.  On most of the wood I split, it pops within an inch or two of travel and with the short-stop mod I did the cycle time is greatly reduced.


----------



## Corey (Apr 15, 2012)

DR does seem to have a pretty slow cycle time.  I think my splitter runs about 2x that fast and I usually use the 'return stroke' time to chuck the splits over near the stack and/or grab another chunk of wood.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 15, 2012)

Unless the ram will run automatically, you have to pause at the end of each stroke to reposition/reload.  There's your time killer right there unless your a two-man operation.  Plus 11 seconds one way on a 15 ton machine is painfully slow.  Those same hydraulics on a regular one-way would mean a 22 second cycle time _at least._  15 tons @ 22 seconds for $1200 bucks ain't gonna be a huge seller.


----------



## KodiakII (Apr 15, 2012)

LLigetfa said:


> DR does make a stored energy unit like the Splitfire but that is not it.
> 
> I agree with MM, that a dual-action is not always faster. On most of the wood I split, it pops within an inch or two of travel and with the short-stop mod I did the cycle time is greatly reduced.


 
Stored energy unit?  Are you referring to the flywheel type splitters?  Splitfire as far as I know is all and only hydro.  Wouldn't buy one of those flywheel ones...too scary for my liking.


----------



## LLigetfa (Apr 15, 2012)

Sorry, confused the Splitfire with the Supersplit.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm with MasterMech on this one for sure. Depending upon the wood, most split are made without using the full stroke. Lots of the wood we split we can make 4 splits in just a couple seconds. Wedge down and the log splits. Wedge up (a couple inches), turn log and wedge down. Bingo. You have 4 splits and the wedge has moved about 4" up and down 2 times for the 4 splits. Job done. Not sure if that could be done horizontally but splitting vertically and sitting makes the job super easy.


----------



## bogydave (Apr 15, 2012)

I found being able to have vertical & horizontal to be very useful on my 22 ton speco (huskee)
Like said, only a few rounds need the wedge to go all the way to the end.
I can see it being faster with 2 people, but by the time I throw the splits to the pile & get another one, the ram is in position to spit it.
Mines a bit slower maybe, but safer & no lifting the bigger rounds was a big factor.
If it fits your needs, it should be a good splitter.
Very happy with mine, & I like the vertical mode more & more every year.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 17, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> I'm with MasterMech on this one for sure. Depending upon the wood, most split are made without using the full stroke. Lots of the wood we split we can make 4 splits in just a couple seconds. Wedge down and the log splits. Wedge up (a couple inches), turn log and wedge down. Bingo. You have 4 splits and the wedge has moved about 4" up and down 2 times for the 4 splits. Job done. Not sure if that could be done horizontally but splitting vertically and sitting makes the job super easy.


 
Absolutely can 

I can pop a 6-10" round in half, rotate 90 degrees and repeat for 4.  If I get just the right round I can hit it twice splitting into thirds, rotate the whole log and run it down the middle to get a sixxer.  Had a splitting buddy that loved how the log would "explode" after tossing the whole mess into the truck.


----------



## Redlegs (Apr 17, 2012)

I've been borrowing a Husky 35 ton from a friend, and yesterday my son showed me how to make it stand up vertical -WOW!  I pulled over a big round for a seat and ran it through two tanks of gas while seated.  I'll never stand and split again if I can sit down to do it.  When I'm shopping for my own splitter later this year it MUST be one that tilts over.  I'm sure DR makes some decent gear, but I would borrow or rent  a splitter that tilts and try that out before you buy, IMHO


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 17, 2012)

+1 on MasterMech's posts.

The slow speed would really annoy me.


----------



## Machria (Feb 1, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> 11 second cycle time, one-way. My Iron & Oak will run 12 seconds for a _complete, _two-way cycle, is almost twice the power (15 vs 26 tons) and goes vertical to go after the big stuff. I don't see any 2-ways doing that. Two way splitting will not always save you time since you have to wait for the wedge to complete it's stroke before reloading. 70% of the time for me the wedge touches the wood, pops it open, and I retract (automatically) while I reload/reposition.
> 
> $1200 and no vertical option or log lift? Pass. Huskee/Speeco 22 ton can be had at $999 just about anytime, goes vertical, and probably would be just as fast, if not faster. Shipping I guess is a wash 'cause DR ships to the terminal for free.
> 
> They do a nice job however of keeping the unit compact.


 
The DR Dual actuion splitter does NOT have to all the way across either.  The cycle time is 8 to 12 seconds in each direction, which is comparable to most splitters.    And if a log splits quickly in a few inches of travel, you can simply stop and return back to where you came from like any othe splitter, you don't have to go completely across.

I'm interested on one of these, I like the log tray it has, and it's compact size (I don't have much storage space).  The only real down fall I see, is no verticle option.   Anyone own one of these?   Comments?  Good bad and ugly?


----------



## LLigetfa (Feb 1, 2013)

Machria said:


> And if a log splits quickly in a few inches of travel, you can simply stop and return back to where you came from like any othe splitter,


Maybe so, but most every single action I've seen has an auto-return detent so one does not have to stand there holding the handle and is free to leave or use both hands to set up for the next stroke.

For safety reasons, a double action cannot use a hands-free detent.


----------



## Machria (Feb 1, 2013)

LL, I'm fine with that.  I have no concerns really about speed.  Anything compared to what I have now will be MUCH faster.     I'm also in no hurry when splitting normally.

But I would like to know if the DR stuff is of decent quality or not?  OR, is it chineese type crap.  I can't figure out from the images/video's online if the log cradles on either side of the bar is a flimsy sheet metal, or does it just look that way?

Anybody have one of these things?


----------



## LLigetfa (Feb 1, 2013)

Machria said:


> I have no concerns really about speed.


You can say that now but after using it for a while, it will probably drive you nuts.  It bothered me enough to do a short-stroke mod on my splitter.  Mind you, I work alone.  If you will have a helper then one person on the lever while the other as a gofer would not irk you so much on the speed.  The one on the lever just needs to change it up so that you don't keep using the same hand to toss the splits.

The other thing about the DR as mentioned already, is the fact it cannot go vertical.  Not that I go vertical often but it sure is a nice option on huge rounds.

As for quality, DR looks like a well made product.


----------



## WoodpileOCD (Feb 2, 2013)

Buddy of mine bought this one a couple of years ago and I've borrowed it a couple times. http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200394095_200394095

I was very impressed with it and once you get a rhythm going with the two way action it goes very smoothly and quickly.  Great for med sized rounds.  First split the halves fall on the tray, slide it over and split again on the way back.  As some one pointed out, you don't have to let it go all the way to the end of the cycle.  There were a lot of rounds where the blade was only traveling about 6-8 inces in each direction.  Keep it moving back and forth in the middle and set splits on either end, alternating.   I found it very fast to use.  I've used rentals that would go vertical and for the big boys that you roll over and tip over onto the vertical plate, there is NO substitute.


----------



## LLigetfa (Feb 2, 2013)

WoodpileOCD said:


> Buddy of mine bought this one a couple of years ago and I've borrowed it a couple times. http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200394095_200394095


A few points of comparison.  That model has 5 *more* inches of beam, so then the wedge needs to travel 5 *less* inches than the DR when switching sides.  Depending on the length of your rounds, the difference could be significant.

That one also boasts a 7 second cycle time.  Since the cycle time is measured for full stroke end-to-end, given that it has a longer stroke, the speed per inch is significantly faster.  So, the wedge moves faster and has 5 fewer inches to travel.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 2, 2013)

LLigetfa said:


> Mind you, I work alone. If you will have a helper then one person on the lever while the other as a gofer would not irk you so much on the speed.


I split that way quite frequently and the speed of my machine really shines when it's not waiting on me to feed it. We can bust out a whole lotta wood with just the three of us. Me, the buddy, and the splitter that is.

Depending on the design, the 2-way machines will have a hydraulic disadvantage too.  They could either be stronger in one direction than the other or be equally strong/weak in either direction but require a larger cylinder diameter to exert the same force as a conventional splitter.  Remember, the ram shaft takes away area from the hydraulic piston inside the cylinder.


----------



## Machria (Feb 2, 2013)

LLigetfa said:


> A few points of comparison.  That model has 5 *more* inches of beam, so then the wedge needs to travel 5 *less* inches than the DR when switching sides.  Depending on the length of your rounds, the difference could be significant.



Took me awhile to figure out what you mean, but I get it now, makes sense.  After splitting, you have more room behind it to get the next log in and ready instead of waiting for it to go the full travel....




LLigetfa said:


> That one also boasts a 7 second cycle time.  Since the cycle time is measured for full stroke end-to-end, given that it has a longer stroke, the speed per inch is significantly faster.  So, the wedge moves faster and has 5 fewer inches to travel.



Yes, I did see that as well, thanks.

Hmmmmmm... Now to complicate things, today I bucked a pretty big Oak, bigger than I normally would do, so now I'm wondering if I really should go with a splitter that does both vert and Horizontal.  I have to go back and look at the Ramsplitters again.  The problem with those is they are Ala Carte, so the spitter is 1200+, then I need to add the tow hitch, the wood craddle and now I'm way above the budget of $1k.

Now what?


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 2, 2013)

Machria said:


> Now what?


 
CL a gas powered H/V Splitter and do the electric conversion yourself with a scrounged motor.


----------



## Machria (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh, should have mentioned I'm looking at the gas units now....

How about this one?

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200395407_200395407


----------



## nate379 (Feb 2, 2013)

The Doctor Power splitter is specing their pump at 3.17 Gal/min. (single stage?)

I didn't even realize they made splitters with pumps that small. Most splitters will have a pump that is around 8-16gpm.

As far as vertical/horizontal that's going to a matter of opinion really. I find horizontal to be much easier on my back not to mention more efficient. I have used a "either way" splitter in vertical to split big ass logs I couldn't lift (200-300lbers.) but after getting them split in 1/2 I'd put it back to horizontal.

I'm not a big fan of having the wedge move vs the pusher.  I am in the habit of grabbing the splits once it passes the back of the wedge and pulling it apart if needed.  No moving parts and no chance of injury.


----------



## Machria (Feb 2, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> CL a gas powered H/V Splitter and do the electric conversion yourself with a scrounged motor.



CL?


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 3, 2013)

Machria said:


> CL?


CraigsList


----------



## Machria (Feb 3, 2013)

Ohhhhh....   Been watching Craig's list months, nothing but crap.  "Like New" stuff which is circa 1968.


----------

